# When did your Maltese stop growing?



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey everyone! Kelly at 10 months old is so tiny and I really hope she doesn't grow any bigger. So I was just wondering at what age did your Maltese stop growing?


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Marisol, Charlie was REALLY tiny up until 16 months. I just looked into his vet record and he was 3.6lbs at almost 10 months. 
I heard that dogs grow till 12 - 16 months, but Charlie and my other friend's Malteses grew up until 2 years. His weight settled in approx. 22 months and that was the time he stopped growing in his spine (I'm not sure, if I'm making a sense here)
Charlie's now 5 lbs at 3 years.

The final adult weight and size can be told by his parents. Charlie's dad is only 3.5 lbs - teeny tiny fluff. His mom is 5.8 lbs. So he's in that range. I wanted him to be a bit smaller at the beginning, but honestly I couldn't care less now, lol.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky stopped getting taller, longer, I guess that would be skeletal growth? at about 12 months of age, however he kept filling out, becoming more stocky (not fat) filling and and firming up until about 14-15 months. I'd say he's about 6.5 lb or so now.

I keep asking Tucker not to get any bigger than he is now (he's about 4 lb at 7 months) but I'm pretty sure he'll catch up to Rocky


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

My Luna stop growing at 2 years old dhe is 5 .4 pounds a bit chubby  and Becky is almost 11 months last time she was weighed 4.8 pounds , she is long though and seems quite skinny to me , my vet tell me she is fine and good weight i feel her ribs and her spine it freaks me out especially when we bathe her , wish she fills in like Luna did


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> My Luna stop growing at 2 years old dhe is 5 .4 pounds a bit chubby  and Becky is almost 11 months last time she was weighed 4.8 pounds , she is long though and seems quite skinny to me , my vet tell me she is fine and good weight i feel her ribs and her spine it freaks me out especially when we bathe her , wish she fills in like Luna did


Ana I would love to see pictures of your girls. I think that Laurel stopped at 1 year. 6 pounds.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

At Bella's last check up she was 8.5lbs at almost a year old she probably won't be much more than this, which is ok with me I love my little baby


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo grew some more after he turned 1. He gained half a lb and grew taller.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila has been rapidly gaining since I got her. She's 4 mos and 5 1/2 lbs. Both of her parents are 4 lbs. I was hoping she would be about as big as she's going to get by now. I've read on here that some didn't get much bigger after they were her age. Oh well, I still love her no matter how big she gets. But I was just hoping for a small baby.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Little dogs tend to stop growing around 18 months.

They have longer lags between growth spurts than larger breeds, and their "spurts" are usually ounces instead of pounds so it seems like they stop growing....

Grace is 11 months and between high 5 and low 6 pounds (we still struggle keeping weight on her...).


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Mimi and Milo haven't grown much since about 10 months. They are currently a little shy of 16 months. Mimi has been ranging from 3.8-4.0lbs since 10 months-16months. Milo has been ranging from 3.2-3.4lbs since 10 months-16 months.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

My Zoe is 5 lbs. at 2 years and 3 months. It's always hard to tell exactly how much they will weigh once full grown. How much does Kelly weigh at 10 months old?


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> My Zoe is 5 lbs. at 2 years and 3 months. It's always hard to tell exactly how much they will weigh once full grown. How much does Kelly weigh at 10 months old?


Kelly's vet weighed her today; she's 4 lbs. I really hope she doesn't weigh any more than 6 lbs when she's fully grown!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Fluffdoll said:


> Kelly's vet weighed her today; she's 4 lbs. I really hope she doesn't weigh any more than 6 lbs when she's fully grown!


It doesn't seem like she will be more than 6 lbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel's ex-rays showed that his skeletal growth was almost completely finished at one yr. but he kept adding weight (both of mine LOVE eating). He is 6 1/2 lbs. now & seems heavy compared to Lisi. I think his weight is perfect for his frame. 
Lisi has not grown any more since ??? maybe summer. She turned one early August. She is a chunky 4 1/2 lbs & long for her size, but short legs whereas Kitzel has longer legs so is much taller. Her face is small so she looks tiny, but she looks really chunky when she is bathed. I love her little body! She is so strong!
Her breeder knew she would be on the smaller side which suits us as we fly a lot & there are weight restrictions as they fly in the same bag. 
I really think people should also be weighed & an allowance made in luggage for those who are smaller---don't get me started!


----------

